# RC18MT Brushless Gearing



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

I haven't been on hobbytalk for a long while. I decided I am going brushless for the last time. I am buying it between August 1-5. I am buying the Castle Creations MICRO Sidewinder. The 8kv one. And the Castle Link. I just need to know a stable and safe gear ratio for a RC18MT with this setup. I will be running on a asphult road and grass. I am not planning on racing but i may later on. Thank you for any info you can give me.

RC 18 MT :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I would highly recommend going with the 5400kv or 6800kv motor - the 8000kv is very hard to gear with out ripping out the transmission! I have the 5400kv with a 10 tooth pinion and a 60 tooth spur - this provides plenty of power to run on grass and asphalt. I had the 8000kv in for about 1 day - way to fast at 8 tooth pinion - can't turn without getting on the brakes. You will be a lot happier with the 5400kv - you can gear that one from a 8 tooth all the way to a 14 tooth with out issue. Must faster than a stock motor, and will run longer...


----------

